
Building SaaS startup from scratch - boboss
http://startupmyway.com/building-saas-startup-from-scratch/
======
boboss
Hey! What do you think about this idea of creating a business in front of the
audience?

~~~
brudgers
StackOverflow did something similar. In the early days, Spolsky and Atwood
podcasted their weekly phone conversations. An advantage of their approach was
that other than recording and publishing the audio it was an organic business
activity. That's somewhat different from writing blog posts about the process.

~~~
boboss
Cool. That's actually a good idea to record and publish real discussions about
the product.

